# Grateful Head lost



## R.Anderson (Aug 14, 2018)

My sparkly blue/green Grateful Head helmet was left by a youth I loaned it to on beach below Joe Hutch rapid in Deso on July 29th. It holds many memories inside my old head together.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

"He said if nothing was borrowed then nothing was lent." 

Hope you get it back.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

I think some of the best helmets around. I have one from a while ago. It's now retired but the memories. Good luck in getting it back


----------

